# Chronic Depersonalization.



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi I’m Nathan,

I’ve had this horrid and scary condition, nearly, constantly for 20 years now. Once every couple of months, I come back for a few minutes, which incidentally is frightening. I live with it with my family, albeit, they do not understand what I’m going through, so I never talk about it for fear of falling out will everyone.
Anyone hear experiencing the same sort of thing? It would be nice to talk sometimes 😊


----------



## Saschasascha (Dec 17, 2015)

What kind of therapy or medication have you tried?


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hiya,

yeah, so I am taking 200mm Sertraline, and 400ml Lamotragine daily. I feel like I am getting somewhere with these meds. But obviously live in hope of ‘coming back’ .
I have looked at your profile, and your introduction, isn’t to dissimilar from mine! 
may I asked what meds your on?
Thanks


----------



## KristenL (Aug 8, 2021)

I've lived with this feeling for about 20 years as well. I know it all too well. Sometimes it's better, sometimes it's worse. I'm currently going through a rough patch that I'm fairly certain is induced from stress as I've recently had to deal with two close deaths. I'm not on meds, as I have never found them to help much with my depression or anxiety, but I do go to therapy. I've found yoga and exercise in general to be helpful but it's still a problem for me. Love to keep chatting about this here with people who actually understand how I'm feeling and how scary it can be.


----------



## Natty1977 (Jul 12, 2021)

Hi,

I hope you will get better soon.

what I have found over these years, is to take a more pragmatic approach, and try and just ‘get on with it’ But when I really do think about my life passing by, so quickly, without making any true memories, it changes the way I think.
Also, everybody doesn’t understand, even most doctors that I have seen. But I don’t blame them as such, because the condition can’t be seen , or understood, as there is so little information around.
Exercise is really good for mental well being I thinks. I used to swim lots! I have always fancied Yoga though. But I may not be bendy enough for it! 😂
I’m sorry to hear about the deaths in your life.
I’m sure that it can’t be easy,


----------

